# Ventilateur de plafond (destratificateur) homebridge ou HomeKit



## AlCor72 (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Je recherche une solution pour commander des ventilateurs de plafond et qui soit compatible HomeKit ou homebridge. 

Il y a des solution au US avec Hunter (solution intégrée) mais qui ne correspondent pas au voltage EU. 

Je ne trouve pas grand chose non plus du côté des contrôleurs de ventilateur. 

En cherchant il y a bien le sonoff ifan mais la modification du soft me paraît complexe ou le MR101F de satellite mais qui ne fonctionne qu’en RF (et non en wifi)....
C’est 2 dernières solutions sont à faire tourner sous homebridge. 

Bref, si qlq un a trouvé une solution.... je suis preneur!


----------



## AlCor72 (23 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Je me répond au cas où qlq un aurait besoin. 
J’ai donc trouvé mon bonheur avec un Sonoff iFan 03 modifié pour être compatible HomeKit. 
Le produit est fiable, installé en 5min et fait ce que l’on demande, bref... un bon produit. 
Si vous avez besoin n’hésitez pas à me contacter je vous enverrai le lien vers le site. 

Bonne journée.


----------



## oliv30 (22 Décembre 2020)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me répond au cas où qlq un aurait besoin.
> J’ai donc trouvé mon bonheur avec un Sonoff iFan 03 modifié pour être compatible HomeKit.
> ...


bonjour je possède un ventilateur Hunter, est il possible de l'associer à un ifan 03?


----------



## oliv30 (22 Décembre 2020)

.


----------



## AlCor72 (23 Décembre 2020)

oliv30 a dit:


> bonjour je possède un ventilateur Hunter, est il possible de l'associer à un ifan 03?



Bonjour,

Oui normalement pas de souci. 
Ça fonction avec n’importe quel ventilateur.


----------



## jesus06 (23 Mars 2021)

oliv30 a dit:


> bonjour je possède un ventilateur Hunter, est il possible de l'associer à un ifan 03?


Bonjour vous pouvez me dire comment le brancher en HomeKit cordialement


----------



## jesus06 (23 Mars 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me répond au cas où qlq un aurait besoin.
> J’ai donc trouvé mon bonheur avec un Sonoff iFan 03 modifié pour être compatible HomeKit.
> ...


Bonjour vous pourriez me dire comment vous avez fais j est le problème du branchement et de modifier Le fían 03 en home kit merci bien


----------



## AlCor72 (23 Mars 2021)

jesus06 a dit:


> Bonjour vous pourriez me dire comment vous avez fais j est le problème du branchement et de modifier Le fían 03 en home kit merci bien



Bonjour,

Le lien du produit en question. 









						Sonoff iFan03 pro Apple HomeKit
					

Sonoff iFan03 is a smart light switch as well as a fan control with the possibility to control the cooling intensity. You can control it with your Apple device through the Home app, or use the smart SIRI assistant. It does not work with the added remote control in this version.




					www.voltio.cz
				




C’est une version modifiée qui est compatible avec homekit. 

Bon courage.


----------



## jesus06 (23 Mars 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le lien du produit en question.
> 
> ...


Merci bien bonne soirée


----------



## Cedonline (19 Septembre 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me répond au cas où qlq un aurait besoin.
> J’ai donc trouvé mon bonheur avec un Sonoff iFan 03 modifié pour être compatible HomeKit.
> ...


Bonjour, 

Je suis à la fois nouveau sur la forum et totalement novice en ce qui concerne HomeKit ^^

J'ai suivi le lien que vous avez fourni pour le Sonoff iFan compatible HomeKit et j'ai trouvé la notice d'installation. 

Si j'ai bien compris, après le branchement du boitier Sonoff, il faut le connecter au wifi et après le connecter à HomeKit. De ce fait, pas besoin de télécharger l'application Sonoff, tout passe par l'application Maison ? 

J'ai également lu que vous disiez que tous les ventilateurs étaient compatibles, mais est-ce que cela fonctionne également avec ceux qui s'enclenchent sans interrupteur mais avec une "tirette" (une pour la lumière et une pour régler la vitesse de fonctionnement du ventilateur) ? 

Et enfin, si je souhaite mettre un ventilateur sans éclairage, est-ce que j'aurais tout le même une icône "lumière" qui apparaîtra dans HomeKit ? 

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse


----------



## AlCor72 (20 Septembre 2021)

Cedonline a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la fois nouveau sur la forum et totalement novice en ce qui concerne HomeKit ^^
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

En effet vous n’avez pas besoin de l’application Sonoff pour la config. 

Pour le fonctionnement, cela fonctionnera pour la lumière (la « tirette » n’étant qu’un interrupteur). Il faudra pour cela laisser la lumière en position on avec la tirette. 
Pour le ventilateur je pense que cela fonctionnera également en mettant la position max avec la tirette. 

Si vous ne vous servez pas de l’éclairage, je crois me souvenir que vous pouvez cacher cette fonction a homekit lors de la configuration de l’équipement (avant la config dans homekit). 

Bon courage.


----------



## Cedonline (20 Septembre 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En effet vous n’avez pas besoin de l’application Sonoff pour la config.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir , 

merci beaucoup pour votre réponse (super réactif ☺️) ! 
J'ai commandé le module et je ferais un retour quand j'aurais pris le temps de faire l'installation 

Bonne soirée


----------

